# Kindle 2 - Hardware May Support Full A-GPS



## cshepley (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got my first Kindle yesterday and am in love.

Anyway, according to the disassembly on www.ifixit.com, the EVDO 3G module is a PCI-e Novatel Expedite E725 card. From what I have read (http://www.evdoinfo.com/content/view/1944/64/ and others), the card has built-in A-GPS support with both a GPS receiver and the ability to get A-GPS through the CDMA tower info.

I couldn't figure out if Google Maps is on this too (the old shortcut doesn't work), but if it is, it may be a lot more accurate than before. Anyone have any idea if it or any other location aware app is available?

Chris
Kindle 2.0
Update Version: 291330095 / 0


----------

